# arthroscopic capsular shift



## hnybunny (Jan 19, 2009)

I am having trouble finding a code for "arthroscopic anterior-inferior revision capsular shift" of shoulder.  I am not familiar with this procedure at all and can only find this under open procedures.   Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Jan 19, 2009)

hnybunny said:


> I am having trouble finding a code for "arthroscopic anterior-inferior revision capsular shift" of shoulder.  I am not familiar with this procedure at all and can only find this under open procedures.   Any help would be appreciated.



look at 29806 (since this is a revision, if documentation supports, add -22 modifier).

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## hnybunny (Jan 19, 2009)

That is the code I was thinking, too.  But, the more I looked at the description, the more confused I was getting.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 19, 2009)

That would be 29806


----------

